# This is one for girls really!



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi, this is a personal one i know but i really dont know and its peeing me off! i dont know much about IBS cos i have only recently been told i have it but i was wondering if it gets worse before ur due on? i seem to have got worse and im in more pain(not just period pain) and im due soon so i was wondering if this was normal for anyone elce?sorry to ask personal!


----------



## Lexi06 (Mar 22, 2004)

actually thats when my ibs is the worst.. is when its that time of the month.i mean the pain is terrible.. try to stay on top of taking like tylenol or something, and i recomend taking it easy..good luck


----------



## bediane (Apr 9, 2004)

Stay away from Asprin or Midol it will make the IBS worse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Try using Natural Progesterone cream from day 12-26 of your cycle (begin counting at 1 on the first day of your period). Maintaining good hromone levels are key to so many symptoms - from OMS to cramps to bad IBS symptoms.Check it out at www.LivingTheDream.myarbonne.comYou'll be much happier!!


----------



## azania50 (Feb 24, 2004)

Lynn C H has posted 23 times on numerous boards in the last 5 days alone. The site she is sending you to is her own business.As a Crohn's sufferer,I posted this reply to her at the IBS/Crohn's Colitis board today :"I seem to remember a person being given a really hard time using the bulletin board to sell products recently. I agreed with the vitriol directed at Yobuck1 for the somewhat underhanded way in which he went about introducing the products he was trying to sell.You, on the other hand, are blatantly using a bulletin board as a marketing opportunity for your products. While I am sure they have some benefits, and you obviously have belief in them, might I suggest the following. This bulletin board is made up of people suffering pain, anguish, depression and aggravation on a daily basis. You,as a supposed IBS sufferer should understand the implications of this. Yet you choose to direct these same people to your multi level marketing/consultant business where you state you now drive a white Mercedes and blah blah blah.I went to the site and found about 4 products out of 100's that even vaguely relate to IBS/IBD and they are so non specific as to be laughable.Might I suggest that if you ARE doing so well out of Arbonne as you state , that you use some more traditional methods of marketing yourself and put some money into it, rather than adopting the freebie approach , and wasting the time of people in distress, and avoid banalities such as:Eat small mealsEat bland foodsAvoid gassy foodsGIVE ME A BREAK !!It would be beneficial if you avoided this line of marketing , or one day,the 1000's of people on bulletin boards such as these may visit your site and phone you onBusiness 248-596-1909Cell 248-302-2026to question you about these products and their specific links to the treatment of Crohn's/Colitis/IBS" Hello again Lynn. You shoulod be particularly ashamed of this one. Teens for goodness' sake.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have to agree with simonkay, that is pretty low to be hawking your skin products to desperate ppl saying it will help thier symptoms. You should be ashamed of yourself for targeting teens and young ppl at least you could stick to bothering adults.


----------



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

oh yeah baby get ready it is always gonna be worse around your period . i can usually expect a spasm or two in the weeks before and after my period.


----------



## pgt1198 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am new to this bullentin board and have been had ibs-c for years. Now my 21 year old daughter is showing signs of ibs-d. I have not found any documentation that show this is heritary. Does any one know if it is?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Cazg,My IBS was always worse around my periods and still is. You don't have to apologize for asking questions. That's what we're here for.







Christy


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Yep! I can always feel right before my period starts, My bladder gets really upset and I start feeling really sick..I also get sharp pains.It's not fun, But I'm sure a lot of us feel your pain.


----------

